# New Moscow Classic Vodolaz



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I just read elsewhere on the Forum that you guys like pictures, so... here goes with a couple of pics of my new Moscow Classic Vodolaz.

Apologies for quality - need to learn how to photograph watches better!

I love it. Quite big for my slightly puny wrist, but I think I just about get away with it. The 2824 looks great through the window.

It seems pretty good build quality - and detail is great. The edging of numbers and hands is black/blue metallic depending on light and I'm a big fan of the outlined numerals and especially the quirky 6 and 9.

Seems to keep good time, so far.

Cheers

Draygo


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad actually :thumbsup:

Is it an actual ETA 2824 or a "comrade" edition??


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the case and dial. Haven't heard of the company before, but I'll definitely check them out now


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

bio said:


> I like the case and dial. Haven't heard of the company before, but I'll definitely check them out now


Here's their site.

http://moscowclassic.com

Draygo


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Doesn't look too bad actually :thumbsup:
> 
> Is it an actual ETA 2824 or a "comrade" edition??


They assure me it's a Swiss.

Any tell tale signs I should look for?

Certainly keeping good time so far ;-)


----------

